# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihmë për Literatur për C++ dhe Informatikë?

## Shpend Hajdari

Mundet dikush te me ndihmoj per ti gjetur keto libra, nese dikush mundet ose i posedon ju lutem nese ka mundesi mi dergoni ne ket e-mail: 
shpendi_03@yahoo.com

1. Informatika 7 in 1  S.H. Skenderi , Besnik Skenderi.
2.  Informatika e Përgjithshme  Ardian Gjonaj , Arian Bejleri , Teuta Myftiu.
3.  Gjuha programuese Pascal  Agni H. Dika.
4.  Algoritmet në Pascal  Agni H. Dika  Shkencat Komputerike   
5. C++ 2005 How to Program  Harvey M. Deitel & Paul J. Deitel  Shkencat Komputerike  
6.  Sams Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days  Bradley Jones & Peter Aitken  Shkencat Komputerike    
7. C ++ How to Program  Harvey & Paul Deitel & Asociates  Shkencat Komputerike   
8.  Data Structures and Algorithms in C ++  Andrew S.Tanenbau  Shkencat Komputerike  
9. How the Web was born  Gillies & Cailliau  Shkencat Komputerike  
10.  Arkitektura e Kompjuterave të Komandimit  Kujtim Veisllari  Shkencat Komputerike  
11. Dizajnimi dhe Zhvillimi i Web-it  Zamir Dika - Artan Luma  Shkencat Komputerike  
12. Fjalor i Informatikës  Nebi Caka-Agni Dika-Seb Rodiqi  Shkencat Komputerike  
13.  Microsoft Office 2007  Skender H Skenderi & Besnik Skenderi  Shkencat Komputerike  
14.  Microsoft Word XP  Skender H Skenderi & Besnik Skenderi  Shkencat Komputerike  
15. Programim në Java  Januz Kurshumlija  Shkencat Komputerike  
16. Fjalor Enciklopedik nga Teknokogjia e Informacionit  Ali Sh. Mehmeti  Shkencat Komputerike  
17. Interneti  Ekrem Dragusha ,inxh.Dip.  Shkencat Komputerike  
18. Rrjetat Kompjuterike  Ekrem Dragusha ,inxh.Dip.  Shkencat Komputerike  
19. Microsoft EXEL 2003  Ekrem Dragusha ,inxh.Dip.  Shkencat Komputerike  
20. Microsoft WORD XP  Ekrem Dragusha ,inxh.Dip.  Shkencat Komputerike  
21. Microsoft WINDOWS XP  Ekrem Dragusha ,inxh.Dip.  Shkencat Komputerike  
22. Doracak për ECDL   Shkencat Komputerike  
23. Microsoft - Acces  Agni Dika  Shkencat Komputerike  
24. Bazat e Informatikës  Edmond Beqiri  Shkencat Komputerike    
25. Invitation to Computer Science  G.Michael Schneider  Shkencat Komputerike  
26. Hapat e Para në Bot e Kompjuterit  Frederik Shalësi  Shkencat Komputerike  
27. C++ Programimi në C dhe C++  Salih Mripa  Shkencat Komputerike 

Disa nga keto qe janë në gjuhen shqipe mundem edhe ti blej dhe jo vetem ti shkarkoj vetem me tregoni ndojne vend ne Prishtin ku mundem me i gjet. Nese mund te me tregoni per disa ku mund te i gjej mire do kishit bere.

Me respekt per te gjithe: shpendi.03

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Nga librat ne anglisht, kisha keta te dy: http://intein-nt.com/archive/books/c-plus-plus.rar

Disa nga librat ne shqip do te kushtojne me shume se sa para - kane per te marre kohe, dhe s'kane per te dhene asgje - por ty me siguri ti kerkon shkolla...

----------


## sarandioti_

Une mund te te ndihmoj vetem me  "C++ 2005 How to Program Harvey M. Deitel & Paul J. Deitel"

Shiko kapakun nese eshte ai liber.

----------


## user010

Nuk lexova ca do fiks por libra elektroni anglisht kam shume, java, c++, php, mysql e shume te tjera. 
Tani puna eshte se i kame shume vjete 6-7 mbase dhe nuk vlejne aq nuk e di!!!

----------


## Leotrin

disa nga librat ne shqip te profesorit Agni Dika i ke ne ...
www.agnidika.net jan free per tu shkarkuar..

----------

